# who knows ww xq-1 limbs?



## stevelong (Jan 13, 2010)

I have had a couple of sets of Win & Win XQ-1 limbs, shorts and mediums.
I really liked the mediums, fast smooth limbs.....wanted some longs......and I still would like to find some of these in longs.
Every search, every wanted ad I post, over the last year, nets nothing.
I read somewhere that people blew up a few sets of these, early on, WW changed something on them, and they were better after that.
These were produced just before WINEXes, and in fact did have the same honeycomb foam cores as Winex......as testified by the graphics on the limbs.
I wondered if some of you here know the real story, shot XQ-1s, and were there, and can relate the way it went for me here? 
Please include your thoughts on shooting results, personal anecdotes, likes and dislikes, things you heard from others, and I will look forward to being enlightened.
Thanks in advance,
Steve


----------



## stevelong (Jan 13, 2010)

*who knows WW XQ-1 limbs?*

No one was there during the time frame that people were using XQ-1s?


----------



## Giuliano (Oct 30, 2005)

I got a pair of the first serie of XQ-1 and I sold them simply because I was looking for different poundage, later on all the problems about the construction of the limbs arose.
Peculiarity of the limbs was the profile: usually all limbs have a flat section profile, these limbs where curved, this profile should have allowed higher speed and better torsional stability but failed to be successful due to delamination problem, the problem was more evident on higher poundage limbs and that is probably the reason why mine were trouble free (68"/38#).
I hope this help. Ciao.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

XQ-1 have replaced Sinergy limbs at the end of 2004. They kept the convex shape of Sinergy whyle introducing for the first time the honeeycomb inner core. 
First generation was much faster then Sinergy and had a very good stability, but the special construction made them quite fragile and a lot broke in the market, so that W&W called them back and replaced them with a second generation with no curved surface .
Second generation was slower than first generation, but still quite stable, and had no problems in the market. 
Then, as of the bad reputation XQ1 name had for reliability, W&W cancelleld them and replaced them with Winex limbs, that were almost the same thing as XQ1 second generation but with different colors and name. Since then, Winex have been some of the most successfull limbs ever produced by W&W. 
So, summarizing, as I don't think you have got a pair of the original curved surface version, they should be still OK if not too much used. If you want a 70" pair, anyhow, look for Winex, not for Xq1, and you wil find them easily.


----------



## stevelong (Jan 13, 2010)

THANKS Giuliano & Vittorio
So if I understand you correctly, WIn & WIn did not produce the second series very long before the WINEX came out?
What year did the WINEX begin production?
That might also explain why I don't see any XQ-1s whenever I post a wanted ad for them.
I'd still like to find a set of the XQ-1s in longs, I might just put out another wanted ad and let it run a longer period of time.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Few changes tot dates after checking my archives.
XQ1 have been introduced at the end of 2003, and second generation discontinued at the beginning of 2005. 
My son won the Antalya GPX in July 2004 with XQ1 first generation (see picture below), and went to Athens with them.









Following picture taken in January 2005 at Nimes tournament shows the four Gold finallists were Lisa Unrhu was still using Sinergy limbs, but my daughter, my son and Chung Jae Hun were already using the very new Winex limbs. Chung J.H. won the Wolrd Target Championship of the same year with them.









So, XQ1 second generation remained in the market for less than 6 months..


----------



## stevelong (Jan 13, 2010)

WOW, so this is really my "needle in a haystack" I am trying to find.
Still, seems like there should be some out there.........it's just up to me to find them.
THanks so much for the timelines & the pictures.
Now I know the real story, I was missing a lot of details.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i saw two(2) XQ1 limbs break on the line during the 2005 SEAGames in the Philippines..

...i believe they were discontinued soon after that..

i then got Winex limbs soon thereafter after reading good reviews about it.. they performed superbly and used them until i replaced them with my Borders in 2008..

...am very pleased with my Borders and plan to use them for a very long time..


----------



## Giuliano (Oct 30, 2005)

Hope this picture could help you on your search, it is a first serie XQ-1


----------



## stevelong (Jan 13, 2010)

the little guy is cute, thinking he's going to pull that back.....he looks like he knows what it's all about


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

i think thats a little girl based on the two tone purple skirt and lavender stockings. 



Chris


----------



## stevelong (Jan 13, 2010)

HAHA CHRIS I think you are right, I just looked at face & stance..........


----------



## Giuliano (Oct 30, 2005)

Indeed her name is Julia, but weren't we talking about the XQ-1 limbs?


----------



## stevelong (Jan 13, 2010)

YES, any youngster with a bow is a great thing, at any rate.
My better set of XQ-1s was 44# mediums, used when I got them, they were painted, so original limb markings were gone.
I did not notice any curve to the profile so I am guessin gmy limbs were the 2nd generation of limbs.
Mine were fast, I chronied them and got impressive speeds with hunting weight arrows.


----------



## stevelong (Jan 13, 2010)

*wwin & win xq-1 limbs history*

thanks again for all the help, I really appreciate it


----------



## stevelong (Jan 13, 2010)

Does anyone have any more to share on this topic? Thanks again.


----------

